# EMTprep.com "EMT Class" Users??



## MedicJenna

Has anybody used this EMT Class feature on EMTprep.com for their classes? I stumbled upon it while looking up Blackboard stuff for EMT classrooms. I spoke with a rep from their company and essentially it gives instructors a way to monitor their students performance and track individual and group weak areas. I only have a about a dozen students in my class currently so I bought a membership for each student. I will post photos and give an update on how it is going and what I think about it. But I was curious if anyone else out there has purchased this product because I'd love to get some feedback on it. Thanks for any insight you guys can provide!


----------



## MMiz

If you don't mind, can you keep us updated?  It would be great to see both how ours students like it and how useful it is as an instructor. 

When I worked at the college level we were all about online assessments via Moodle to track student achievement. This seems like a great option for the EMS instructor.


----------



## MedicJenna

Hey Matt, just wanted to post a quick reply. Our students are loving the free membership we bought them but more importantly I am loving the easy to use feature that EMT prep made here, EMT class. I will upload a photo once I figure out how to on here.


----------

